# Me again



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

OK so my cat is 55-57 days pregnant,I think she is having a large litter,her stomach is constantly moving and I'm feeling lots of hard lumps

This morning I had posted that she was throwing up all morning,I just went up to check on her and she can not sit still,she is up and down all the time,the kittens are going crazy in there,her belly is moving so much with the movement of them,they are not normally this active at all.

She seems more nervous then normal but she is trembling not her belly but her back right near the tail and you can also see her head trembling,just like they do when they are really scared

Is all of this a sign of labour or am I just panicking for nothing? will the kittens make it if they are born now? BTW she is totally happy,she is purring and affectionate with me


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's had to say why you're cat is acting the way she is. Hopefully she's not about to give birth because the kittens will probably not survive if they're born now. Kittens born before 58 days seldom survive. Lets hope she waits at least 4 days until she decides to give birth.


----------



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

I will first thing tomorrow if she carries on,its 11pm here so I cant now,she seems ok,vomiting has totally stopped and she is not trembling as much,but I will take her in


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, please do. There are probably 5 lives at stake, at least....depending on her health and a full term pregnancy.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

I really hope shes okay as mine is only 60 days


----------

